# NOAA interactive snow depth map



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

There's now a link in the right hand column of this forum that points to the NOAA interactive snow depth map.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Where is it? Can't find it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Look for the:










on the RH column of your screen.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Maybe it requires clear skies to work because that map told me nothing just now...


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

For some reason it comes up showing 12/1/09. You can change the date on the left upper corner and it shows you the depths for that day.


----------

